# Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?



## axel25 (17. Juni 2009)

*Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Ich lese immer wieder das Deutschland keinen Träger (egal ob Helikopter, Senkrechtstarter oder "normales" Flugzeug) bauen darf?

Und wenn nicht, wäre es möglich, ihn von einer Privat-Gesellschaft bauen und betreiben zu lassen?

Benötigt Deutschland einen Träger?

Wie steht ihr dazu?


MfG
Axel

PS: Steht im Politik-Forum weil die Fragen überwiegend politisch sind!


----------



## Biosman (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Benötigt Deutschland einen Träger?



Ich sehe kein bedarf für sowas. 

Man sollte den Amis nicht alles nach machen, ein Land was nur Reich auf Pump ist und irgendwan zerbrechen wird ist einfach kein vorbild. (jetzt grade wieder Finanzkriese usw usf...)


----------



## heizungsrohr (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Deutschland braucht nicht noch mehr Weltpolizei. Wofür dann noch ein Flugzeugträger gut sein soll, der unvorstellbare Summen kosten würde, wäre sehr fragwürdig


----------



## Nucleus (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Deutschland braucht nicht noch mehr Weltpolizei. Wofür dann noch ein Flugzeugträger gut sein soll, der unvorstellbare Summen kosten würde, wäre sehr fragwürdig



Fragwürdig?

Fragwürdig ist eher wie Deutschland als Teil der Truppen vor Somalias Küste mit zwei Schiffen + Begleitung, ihren Auftrag erfüllen soll.

Immerhin werden da auch mal deutsche Schiffe gekapert...

Man kann sich nur dann erlauben Pazifist zu sein, wenn alle Nachbarn auch welche sind...


----------



## LOGIC (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Ich fände es cool wenn wir nen träger hätten. Oder nicht gleich ne Bismarck


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich fände es cool wenn wir nen träger hätten. Oder nicht gleich ne Bismarck


 
Wie willst du die Träger denn nennen?
Nach Kanzler? 
Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass deutschte Kanlzer immer fetter werden, je länger sie Kanzler sind?
Schau dir Kohl vor 83 an und dann 93.
Schröder war auch schon mal schlanker und Merkel....... 
Also fette, faule und träge Schiffe... nee, lass mal lieber. 

Deutschland braucht so wenig einen Träger wie atomangetriebene U-Boote oder gar atomare Waffen.


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Deutschland darf seit dem Ende des 2 Weltkrieges keine Flugzeugträger besitzen, genauso wie Atom U-boote die konventionelle Waffen abfeuern können, also irgendwelche Mittelstreckenraketen oder ähnlichem. All diese Waffen sind, werden, als Erstschlagwaffe oder Angriffswaffen gesehen und Deutschland ist in den Auflagen nach der Kapitulation von den Siegermächten das untersagt worden. 


Meine Ansicht dazu:
Ich denke das Deutschland zurecht keine Flugzeugträger benötigt, daher würde auch keine Regierung versuchen, dieses Verbot aufzuheben, stört ja kein wenns so ist!
Abgesehen davon wüßte ich garnicht, was wir mit so einem Ding machen sollten. Unsere Armee ist darauf ausgelegt, nur sich selbst und unser Land zu verteidigen, mitlerweile ja auch Humanitäre Hilfe Weltweit im Auftrag der Nato/UNO, welches allerdings recht begrenzt ist. Ein FT hat ja nur einen Zweck. Er wäre im Stande eine Schlagkräftige Armee unklompliziert an jedem Ort der Welt zu plazieren, aber wofür? Wir müssen keine Kolonien Schützen und große Ansammelungen oder Siedlungen von Deutschen gibt es eigenlich nicht.
Der Bau und die Unterhaltung von so einem Teil würde unser Verteidigungseta ohnehin um ein vielfaches sprengen.
Daher sage ich ganz klar, für unsere Zwecke überflüssig und zu teuer!


----------



## heizungsrohr (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Fragwürdig ist eher wie Deutschland als Teil der Truppen vor Somalias Küste mit zwei Schiffen + Begleitung, ihren Auftrag erfüllen soll.


Deutschland ist nicht das einzige Land, das da unten mit Soldaten rumschifft.


----------



## Xyrian (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Ich bin allgemein gegen alles was mit Deutschland und festen Streitkräften zu tun hat... 
Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass die Vorstellungvon einem deutschen Flugzeugträger cool ist.  
Kann ja auch ein privater Träger sein, für Rettungskräfte oder so was.


----------



## Fabian (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Ich bin der Meinung Deutschland ist auf sowas nicht angewiesen.

Ein Teil unserer Flotte gehört zu den Modernsten Schiffen überhaupt,die Infanterie und Kavallerie ist auch ziehmlich Modeln ausgerüstet.

Ich glaueb man setzt bei der Flotte eher auf schnelle schlagfertige Schiffe als auf die dicken Träger.
Ein Militärexperte meinte bei N24 mal das die riesigen Träger nichtmehr allzu Zeitgemäß sind.

In einem report hieß es auch mal das in manchen kämpfen die Taliban besser ausgerüstet war als die Amerikanischen soldaten,kaum zu glauben,aber vorstellbar....


----------



## ole88 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

am besten noch ne bismarckII für die donau und paar senkrechtstarter für die merkel, man is doch total puste was deutschland hat, normalerweise bräucht ma son scheiß überhaupt net wenn es staaten wie ami land und russland nich gäbe.


----------



## Biosman (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

@ Maschine311

Ich glaube das ist nicht mehr ganz richtig.

Es sollte kein problem sein einen Flugzeugträger zu bauen, nur würde die kosten/nutzen rechnung einfach nicht aufgehen.

Siehe alleine die Amis die geben Jedes Jahr zich Mrd. Doller für ihren Militär aperat aus ich glaube schon fast 1/3 oder 1/4 des staats haushaltes. Die Amis überleben immoment sowieso nur weil sie mit Krediten aus China vollgepumpt werden.

Obwohl Deutschland in der vergangenheit viele fehler gemacht hat (daraus lernt man) finde ich, dass es nun schon zu einem vorzeige model geworden ist. (obwohl natürlich jedenfalls meiner meinung nach noch einiges gemacht werden kann und muss)


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung Deutschland ist auf sowas nicht angewiesen.
> 
> Ein Teil unserer Flotte gehört zu den Modernsten Schiffen überhaupt,die Infanterie und Kavallerie ist auch ziehmlich Modeln ausgerüstet.
> 
> ...



Der Vorteil von einem FT ist halt das man für "Invasionen" gerüstet ist. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat so ein dicker Hund 6000 Marines und ne Extreme Schlagkraft aus der Luft, was du mit keinem anderen Teil einer Seestreitkraft hinbekommst!
Aber was soll Deutschland damit? 
Unsere Waffen sind zwar top, aber da fehlt wohl die Masse. Denke für ne Invasion in Lichtenstein wirds reichen, mehr aber auch nicht.



Biosman schrieb:


> @ Maschine311
> 
> Ich glaube das ist nicht mehr ganz richtig.
> 
> Es sollte kein problem sein einen Flugzeugträger zu bauen, nur würde die kosten/nutzen rechnung einfach nicht aufgehen.



Nein denke nicht das die ehmals allierten irgendwas dagegen hätten wenn wir so ein Ding bauen, da es z.heutigen Zeit kaum ausreicht um damit irgendwas an zu zeteln!
Mitlerweile ist ja auch der Frieden eingetreten und es kann natürlich sein, das damit auch die Auflagen sich erleigt haben, das weiß ich leider nicht genau


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder das Deutschland keinen Träger (egal ob Helikopter, Senkrechtstarter oder "normales" Flugzeug) bauen darf?



Es war auf alle Fälle mal untersagt - ob die Bestimmungen noch aktiv sind, weiß ich nicht. Aber es stellt sich ohnehin die Frage nach der Definition.
Z.B. tragen deutsche Fregatten und Korvetten ja Hubschrauber. 
(und aus russischer Sicht ist das hier z.B. auch kein "Flugzeugträger", sondern ein "Flugdeckkreuzer" - d.h. ein Schiff, dass den Bosporus durchfahren darf  )



> Und wenn nicht, wäre es möglich, ihn von einer Privat-Gesellschaft bauen und betreiben zu lassen?



Bauen: Klar. Wo gibts schon staatliche Werften?
Betreiben: ??? Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass es Privatleuten erlaubt wäre ein derartiges Waffensystem zu betreiben.



> Benötigt Deutschland einen Träger?



Mir fällt spontan rein gar nichts ein, wofür einer benötigt werden könnte.




Maschine311 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von einem FT ist halt das man für "Invasionen" gerüstet ist. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat so ein dicker Hund 6000 Marines und ne Extreme Schlagkraft aus der Luft, was du mit keinem anderen Teil einer Seestreitkraft hinbekommst!



Was daran liegt, dass viele kleine Schiffe ettliche Vorteile haben und genauso gut dafür geeignet sind, große Mengen Material zu transportieren.
Ein Flugzeugträger ist so groß, damit er große Flugzeuge sicher einsetzen kann - und das ist dann auch sein entscheidender Vorteil: "Mobiler Flugplatz" sein.
Aber wie du schon sagst: Mobile Flugplätze braucht man nur für Invasionen&Angriffskriege. In dem Moment, in dem man verteidigt (und die deutsche Armee ist per Moral, per Grundgesetz und per alliierte Doktrin eine reine Verteidigungsarmee, auch am Hindukusch) hat man i.d.R. Flugplätze zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bucklew (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Da wir nur Küsten an der Ost- und Nordsee haben, stellt sich definitiv die Frage was wir mit einem Flugzeugträger wollen (von den Bau- und Entwicklungskosten mal ganz ab!). Wir brauchen kleine und wendige Schiffe, eben für die Ost- und Nordsee. Daher haben wir auch z.B. nur kleine U-Boote, die können aber auch wunderbar in eben diesen kleinen "meeren" besser navigieren als diese riesigen Atom-U-Boote der Amis oder Russen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deutschland braucht so wenig einen Träger wie atomangetriebene U-Boote oder gar atomare Waffen.



Richtig... Das was Deutschland braucht ist endlich ein gutes System.  .... mit hirn


----------



## Lexx (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von einem FT ist halt das man für "Invasionen" gerüstet ist. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat so ein dicker Hund 6000 Marines und ne Extreme Schlagkraft aus der Luft, was du mit keinem anderen Teil einer Seestreitkraft hinbekommst!
> Aber was soll Deutschland damit?
> Unsere Waffen sind zwar top, aber da fehlt wohl die Masse. Denke für ne Invasion in Lichtenstein wirds reichen, mehr aber auch nicht.


Es braucht keine 6000 Mann und schon gar nicht einen Flugzeugträger.
Ein Einziger reicht, und dem macht man dann schon freiwillig die Türe auf..
Dazu muss es den Menschen aber noch viel viel schlechter gehen..


----------



## Fabian (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Die Ausgaben von Deutschland fürs Militär sind auch nicht gerade gering.

Zu den 6000 Mann auf einem Flugzeugträger.

Überlegt mal bitte wozu die da sind.
90% von denen arbeiten wahrscheinlich auf dem Schiff und sind nicht als Infanterie gedacht,der rest sind Piloten und sicherheitspersonal....


----------



## Maschine311 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Die Ausgaben von Deutschland fürs Militär sind auch nicht gerade gering.
> 
> Zu den 6000 Mann auf einem Flugzeugträger.
> 
> ...



Ja das stimmt. Unser Budget ist in etwa so groß wie die Jahres-Rechnung fürs Schiffs-Diesel der Ami-Marine

Also ich möchte jetzt nicht falsches sagen, da der Bericht den ich darüber gesehen habe schon ein paar Tage her ist. Zu einem Trager gehören 6000 Mann Marine Infantrie, wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe, allerdings nicht nur allein auf dem Träger sonder vermutlich in so einer ganzen Trägergruppe, die aus so ein paar Schiffen besteht. Denke wenn die noch zuätzlich nur auf so einem Träger wären, würde das vermutlich ein unheimliches gedränge, auf dem Dampfer


----------



## JOJO (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Jepp, nicht zeitgemäß für Deutsche Lande, da nicht finanzierbar!

1Tag auf See, kostet mehr als Merkel an Gehalt pro "Jahr" abgreift!


----------



## jetztaber (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Ich sehe im Bau eines deutschen Flugzeugträgers auch keinen Sinn, weder militärisch noch wirtschaftlich. Das Ding braucht sowieso Geleitschutz und zwar nicht unbeträchtlich sonst wirds recht flott versenkt.

Im Gegenzug sind deutsche Waffen ja ein rechter Exporthit. Es kann halt außer uns keiner U-Botte bauen, die in nur 20 m Tiefe manövrierfähig sind...


----------



## Woohoo (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Einen deutschen Träger ? Für die Wohnzimmer - Großmachtphantasien ? 
Das wäre doch nur ein Kostenmonster mit zweifelhaftem Prestigewert.


----------



## Folterknecht (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Hi!

Ich halte das aus einem realitischen Blickwinkel für Unfug (egal ob wir nun einen bauen dürften oder nicht).

1. Kosten - allein so ein Träger allein bringt nichts (militärisch). Man benötigt passende Begleitschiffe (i.M. Fehlanzeige würde ich mal behaupten, da keine Atom Uboote und Aegis Kreuzer vorhanden). Außerdem fehlen uns die passenden Flugzeuge, deren Entwicklung und Bau zumindest was den Jäger90/Eurofighter anging über 20 Jahre gedauert hat. Ist übrigens immer noch nicht 100% einsatzbereit und nicht als Trägerflugzeug konzipiert.

2. Was wollte Deutschland überhaupt damit? Als dt. Soldat muß man sich doch sowieso erst erschießen lassen, bevor man von den Toten aufersteht und als lebender Untoter zurück schießen darf. Siehe Balkan, in Afghanistan setzt langsames Umdenken ein, aber das beste Beispiel sind die Seeräuber vor Somalia. Soweit ich das weiß, ist jede Marine der Welt berechtigt in intern. gewässern Piraten zu verfolgen und dabei auch Waffen ein zu setzen. Und schaut Euch doch bloß mal dieses (pol.) Theater an was da abgeht . Da werden dt. Marineschiffe beschossen und die Komandaten, hab ich den Eindruck, trauen sich noch nicht einmal gezielt das Feuer zu erwiedern und diese Plastenußschalen mit Außenboarder zu versenken, da ja ein gewisse Fr. Roth MdB und Konsorten nen Hysterischen bekommen könnten ... 

... und hier wird über dt. Flugzeugträger spekuliert ... 



Gruß Folterknecht


----------



## Sash (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

jo unsere politiker wollen bei einem angriff erst mal informiert werden, dann wird eine sitzung einberufen wo dann entschieden wird ob die fregatte zurück schiessen darf.


----------



## axel25 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich halte das aus einem realitischen Blickwinkel für Unfug (egal ob wir nun einen bauen dürften oder nicht).
> 
> ...



Ach ja, soweit ich weiß muss man beim EF2000 nur noch den Fanghaken einbauen. 

Und wie wäre es mit AEGIS-Lenkwaffen-Zerstörern wie der Atago? 

PS: Bin prinzipiel auch gegen einen Flugzeugträger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Und ne Katapult-Vorrichtung wäre auch nicht schlecht, wenn der Träger bezahlbare Ausmaße haben soll und Verstärkungen, damit die Kiste beides mehr als einmal aushält wären auch nicht schlecht und dann braucht man vermutlich größere Tragflächen, um die Landegeschwindigkeit bei dem erhöhten Gewicht niedrig zu halten,...
Trägerflugzeuge sind nicht ganz so einfach, da dürfte es billiger sein, sich n paar Rafale oder F-35 zu kaufen. (oder man nimmt halt gleich nen Hubschrauber/VTOL Träger)

N kompletter AEGIS nach amerikanischem Vorbild ist nicht zwangsläufig nötig - wozu braucht man ein großes Arsenal von Lenkwaffen gegen Land- und große Seeziele, wenn man Flugzeuge hat, die eben genau solche Aufgaben wahrnehmen? Machen andere auch nicht, Charles de Gaulle ist mit 2 U-Jagd- und einer Anti-Luft-Fregatte in den Kriegseinsatz gefahren, das kann die Bundesmarine auch bereitstellen.
Nur das typische Nuklear-U-Boot wird schwierig...


----------



## axel25 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ne Katapult-Vorrichtung wäre auch nicht schlecht, wenn der Träger bezahlbare Ausmaße haben soll und Verstärkungen, damit die Kiste beides mehr als einmal aushält wären auch nicht schlecht und dann braucht man vermutlich größere Tragflächen, um die Landegeschwindigkeit bei dem erhöhten Gewicht niedrig zu halten,...
> Trägerflugzeuge sind nicht ganz so einfach, da dürfte es billiger sein, sich n paar Rafale oder F-35 zu kaufen. (oder man nimmt halt gleich nen Hubschrauber/VTOL Träger)
> 
> N kompletter AEGIS nach amerikanischem Vorbild ist nicht zwangsläufig nötig - wozu braucht man ein großes Arsenal von Lenkwaffen gegen Land- und große Seeziele, wenn man Flugzeuge hat, die eben genau solche Aufgaben wahrnehmen? Machen andere auch nicht, Charles de Gaulle ist mit 2 U-Jagd- und einer Anti-Luft-Fregatte in den Kriegseinsatz gefahren, das kann die Bundesmarine auch bereitstellen.
> Nur das typische Nuklear-U-Boot wird schwierig...


 Ich denke ein 212A wird reichen, oder? Katapult ist ja fast Standart wenn man von den Russen absieht. Würde das eigentlich politische Konseqenzen haben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Ein 212A dürfte die durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit einer Trägerkampgruppe vermutlich nicht sehr lange durchhalten können, die müssten quasi rund um die Uhr mit voller Kraft laufen.
(und wenn ich mir überlege, wie oft die Dinger hier bei HDW liegen bzw. sogar außerhalb des Wassers sind, sollten die sich eh nicht aus der Ostsee raus trauen, damit sie rechtzeitig wieder bei der Werft sind ) 

Und politische Konsequenzen..
Da niemand sonst so absurde Überlegungen anstellt, hab ich noch nicht gehört, ob es knallharte Pargraphen gibt, die eine Reaktion vorschreiben. Aber es kann wohl als gesichert angenommen werden, dass der Aufbau einer deutschen Angriffsstreitmacht nicht ohne Reaktion bleiben würde.


----------



## axel25 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Ja, das schon, aber die Marschgeschwindigkeit ist meist 18kn, manchmal mehr. Und das Ding schafft getaucht 22kn und das 2 Wochen! Und es ist leiser als die Jagd-U-Boote der Amerikaner, Briten und Franzosen. Den ihre Schleichgeschwindigkeit beträgt 7kn und dann hört man sie kaum. Das schafft das 212 soweit ich weis bei voller Fahrt, deshalb wolten die USA ja auch welche. 

Wie stabil (politisch) ist eigentlich Brasilien? Die haben auch einen Träger!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

22kn und 2 Wochen? Afaik ist es 22kn oder 2 Wochen.

Politische Instabilitäten in Brasilien wären mir nicht bekannt - es lebt zwar ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Bevölkerung in Armut und westliche Industriekonzerne können mit der indigenen Bevölkerung (und deren Lebensraum) weitesgehend machen, was sie wollen, wie das in Südamerika häufiger der Fall ist. (Stichwort: "argentinisches Rumpsteak")
Aber was hat das mit deutschen Trägern zu tun?


----------



## axel25 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 22kn und 2 Wochen? Afaik ist es 22kn oder 2 Wochen.
> 
> Politische Instabilitäten in Brasilien wären mir nicht bekannt - es lebt zwar ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Bevölkerung in Armut und westliche Industriekonzerne können mit der indigenen Bevölkerung (und deren Lebensraum) weitesgehend machen, was sie wollen, wie das in Südamerika häufiger der Fall ist. (Stichwort: "argentinisches Rumpsteak")
> Aber was hat das mit deutschen Trägern zu tun?



Weil die auch einen haben!

Ok, es sind 20kn und 2 Wochen ohne auftauchen


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder das Deutschland keinen Träger (egal ob Helikopter, Senkrechtstarter oder "normales" Flugzeug) bauen darf?


Wäre mir neu.

Soweit ich weiß, sind aber nur US of A und GB die einzigen Länder, die sich Träger leisten.

Das Problem bei solchen Pötten ist einerseits der Tiefgang - in D könnte das also nicht wirklich gebaut werden, zum anderen ist der Unterhalt sau teuer.

Ich, als Steuerzahler, lege auch keinen Wert auf Träger, das Geld solltens besser in Bildung stecken...


----------



## OctoCore (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, sind aber nur US of A und GB die einzigen Länder, die sich Träger leisten.



In unserer Nähe leisten sich Frankreich, Italien und Spanien auch sowas.
Ansonsten China, Brasilien, Indien, Russland und Thailand. Nicht alles Riesenpötte und nicht immer aus erster Hand, aber Träger ist Träger.


----------



## axel25 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> In unserer Nähe leisten sich Frankreich, Italien und Spanien auch sowas.
> Ansonsten China, Brasilien, Indien, Russland und Thailand. Nicht alles Riesenpötte und nicht immer aus erster Hand, aber Träger ist Träger.



Wieviel unterhalt haben die USAmerikaner eigentlich am Ende für die Kitty Hawk gezahlt? Die wär doch was


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder das Deutschland keinen Träger (egal ob Helikopter, Senkrechtstarter oder "normales" Flugzeug) bauen darf?


Eigentlich dürfen wir das nicht. Aber was mir gerade aufegefallen ist, haben deutsche Kriegsschiffe nicht auch Hubschrauberlandeplätze und wäre es demnach nicht eigentlich auch verboten?

MfG


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug sind deutsche Waffen ja ein rechter Exporthit. Es kann halt außer uns keiner U-Botte bauen, die in nur 20 m Tiefe manövrierfähig sind...



*rechtgeb*
Nicht nur U-Botte sind ein Exporthit, auch der Eurofighter der zum Großteil in Deutschland gebaut wird.

Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären, ein Flugzeugträger kosstet massig an Geld und is nicht nötig in Europa.


----------



## Kamino99 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Der Eurofighter ist der größte Reinfall der Geschichte. Dieses Projekt, an dem sich viele europäische Länder beteiligen, zahlen seit Jahren mehr, als ursprünglich geplant war. Keiner traut sich, aus diesem Projekt auszusteigen. Statt dessen bietet man potentiellen Käufern Anteile an, damit diese nicht bei Konkurrenten, wie USA, F16 einkaufen. 

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur bestätigen, dass Deutschland zu den besten Waffenschmieden (aller Art) der Welt gehört. Nur spielt die Politik nicht immer mit und muss man sich "dezent" etwas zurückhalten und Mächte wie USA nicht verärgern.

Trotz allem kann unsere Armee nicht in Krieg ziehen. Wir wären hoffnungslos verloren. Wenn ich höre, dass unsere Jungs in Afghanistan bevor sie schiessen dürfen, erst "Halt oder ich schiesse" auf Englisch, Paschtu und noch ein Dialekt sagen müssen (Spiegelmeldung vergangene Woche), wird mir schlecht und ich muss fast auf den Monitor kotzen. Ich drücke denen weiterhin die Daumen und hoffe, dass sie bald heil nach Hause kommen.


----------



## axel25 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Kamino99 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich auch nur bestätigen, dass Deutschland zu den besten Waffenschmieden (aller Art) der Welt gehört. Nur spielt die Politik nicht immer mit und muss man sich "dezent" etwas zurückhalten und Mächte wie USA nicht verärgern.
> 
> Trotz allem kann unsere Armee nicht in Krieg ziehen. Wir wären hoffnungslos verloren. Wenn ich höre, dass unsere Jungs in Afghanistan bevor sie schiessen dürfen, erst "Halt oder ich schiesse" auf Englisch, Paschtu und noch ein Dialekt sagen müssen (Spiegelmeldung vergangene Woche), wird mir schlecht und ich muss fast auf den Monitor kotzen. Ich drücke denen weiterhin die Daumen und hoffe, dass sie bald heil nach Hause kommen.



Warum kann man nicht einfach sagen, es dient zum Selbstschutz, anzugreifen (Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung)! Es geht doch nicht an das deshalb SAoldaten sterben


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Dürfen wir nicht.Brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## Icejester (5. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, sind aber nur US of A und GB die einzigen Länder, die sich Träger leisten.



Frankreich hat die Charles de Gaulle. Die ist aber wohl astronomisch teuer im Unterhalt.



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Deutschland darf seit dem Ende des 2 Weltkrieges keine Flugzeugträger besitzen, genauso wie Atom U-boote die konventionelle Waffen abfeuern können, also irgendwelche Mittelstreckenraketen oder ähnlichem. All diese Waffen sind, werden, als Erstschlagwaffe oder Angriffswaffen gesehen und Deutschland ist in den Auflagen nach der Kapitulation von den Siegermächten das untersagt worden.



Das hat sich aber spätestens mit Erlangung der vollen Souveränität im Rahmen der Wiedervereinigung erledigt.

Aber wofür sollte Deutschland einen brauchen? Es ist wohl besser, wenn wir keinen haben. Das kostet ewig viel und bringt uns so gut wie nichts. Wir haben wirklich andere Probleme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, sind aber nur US of A und GB die einzigen Länder, die sich Träger leisten.


 
Ich zähl mal auf, wer alles einen Träger hat..... 

USA
Groß Britannien
Frankreich
China (von den Russen abgegriffen, weil die Kohle brauchten)
Brasilien
Indien (den alten Kram der Briten bekommen)
Italien (ist aber nur ein Heli Träger)
Russland
Japan (ja ja, die kommen wieder )
Spanien
Thailand.


----------



## Icejester (5. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Spanien? Sicher? Seit wann? Ich dachte wirklich, England und Frankreich wären die einzigen EU-Länder mit Flugzeugträgern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Jep, die "Juan Carlos 1."
Ist ein Mehrzweckkriegsschiff, das sowohl Hubrauscher als auch Kampfflugzeuge aufnehmen kann.
Stapellauf war 2008.
Wie in Italien auch, seit drei Jahren rüsten alle Länder nach, wahrscheinlich bedingt durch den zunehmender Terror wollen einige Länder weltweit operieren können, sofern es nötig ist.
In Italien ist es die "Giuseppe Garibaldi" mit 16 Harrier Kampfjets und 8 Kampfhubschrauber.
Angetrieben übrigens von einem Fiat Motor.


----------



## Chucky1978 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Ich finde D brauch sowas auch nicht, wobei es schade ist.. nicht weil es cool wäre oder so, sondern weil deutsche schon immer im Waffenbau den anderen was vorgemacht haben.
Das wir aber einen FT haben werden fällt schon allein daher flach, weil dieser mit einem Atomreaktor betrieben werden muss/müsste.. und wer hat das erste große Schiff/Transportschiff mit Atomreaktor gebaut, auf dem sogar Menschen lebten (in den 60 oder 70er jahren? F.u.ck. die deutschen, und das schiff wurde soweit ich weis durch druck von der öffentlichkeit nach dem Unfall in der Ukraine aufgegeben und schippert noch immer unter anderer Flagge in Afrika rum, ohne bisher einen Zwischenfall... Deutsche FT würden den Amis den arsch aufreissen.. also gut das wir keine haben..denoch schade LOL


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Das wir aber einen FT haben werden fällt schon allein daher flach, weil dieser mit einem Atomreaktor betrieben werden muss/müsste.. und wer hat das erste große Schiff/Transportschiff mit Atomreaktor gebaut, auf dem sogar Menschen lebten (in den 60 oder 70er jahren?


 
Ist nicht zwingend.
Die Flugzeugträger von Italien und Spanien werden mit Dampfturnbinen betrieben.
die neuen Flugzeugträger der Royal Navy, die 2012 vom Stapel laufen werden, haben Rolls Royce Gasturbinen.
Nur die USA, Frankreich, Russland und dadurch auch China haben Atomantrieb, alle andern nicht.
Der Atomantrieb hat halt Vorteile für solche großen Schiffe, aber eben auch ein paar Nachteile.


----------



## Chucky1978 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Nachteile für die grünen... LOL.. ne Scherz... die USA-FTs werden auch mit Dampfturbinen betrieben, die halt nur von einem A-reaktor angetrieben/gespeist werden (denke ich mal).. aber was genau und wie keine Ahnung, da hab ich nur ein halbwissen.. bin bei National geographic eingeschlafen über Nacht..


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Die Atomreaktoren treiben Dampfturbinen an.
Bei anderen sind das konventionelle Gasturbinen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> und wer hat das erste große Schiff/Transportschiff mit Atomreaktor gebaut, auf dem sogar Menschen lebten (in den 60 oder 70er jahren? F.u.ck. die deutschen, und das schiff wurde soweit ich weis durch druck von der öffentlichkeit nach dem Unfall in der Ukraine aufgegeben und schippert noch immer unter anderer Flagge in Afrika rum, ohne bisher einen Zwischenfall... Deutsche FT würden den Amis den arsch aufreissen.. also gut das wir keine haben..denoch schade LOL



1. großes Schiff mit Atomantrieb auf dem Leute längere Zeit leben: USS Nautilus, U-Boot
1. großes Oberfläche-Schitt mit Atomantrieb auf dem Leute längere Zeit leben und zudem erstes ziviles Schiff mit Atomantrieb: Lenin, Eisbrecher
1. handelsschiff mit Atomantrieb: NS Savannah

Otto Hahn war ein später Nachzügler eines Landes, dass sich noch Jahrzehnte später einbildet, Atomkraft wäre die Zukunft und man könne selbst eine Spitzenposition einnehmen.


----------



## Icejester (7. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> und wer hat das erste große Schiff/Transportschiff mit Atomreaktor gebaut, auf dem sogar Menschen lebten (in den 60 oder 70er jahren? F.u.ck. die deutschen, und das schiff wurde soweit ich weis durch druck von der öffentlichkeit nach dem Unfall in der Ukraine aufgegeben und schippert noch immer unter anderer Flagge in Afrika rum, ohne bisher einen Zwischenfall... Deutsche FT würden den Amis den arsch aufreissen.. also gut das wir keine haben..denoch schade LOL



Nicht ganz richtig. Tschernobyl war 1986, die Otto Hahn wurde aber schon 1982 auf einen konventionellen Dieselantrieb umgerüstet. Damit kann man das also unmöglich in Verbindung bringen. Es stimmt aber, daß sie heute unter afrikanischer Flagge fährt. Alledings führ sie nie unter anderer als deutscher Flagge mit Kernreaktor.


----------



## Wendigo (8. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Ich habe in Erinnerung, dass Deutschland ne bestimme U Boot Klasse nicht bauen darf, da U Boot Krieg im WW2.

Kann aber auch sein, dass die Dinger nur ne mac Größe haben dürfen und mehrere Klassen nicht erlaubt sind.

Kann mich aber auch krass irren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

_die Diskussionsansätze zu Atomenergie im allgemeinen finden sich jetzt im passenden Thread_


----------

